

Hacker Gang 'Lizard Squad' Took Down PlayStation Network and Xbox Live - husam212
http://www.businessinsider.com/playstation-network-and-xbox-live-are-down-and-the-notorious-hacker-gang-lizard-squad-is-taking-credit-2014-12

======
pdeuchler
Am I the only one that finds this highly suspicious? Bringing down XBL used to
be a holy grail for DDOS script kiddies, and supposedly the new Xbox One uses
a fully distributed version of XBL that's behind a global CDN (correct me if
I'm wrong here). Beyond that, I'm not hearing reports of any attacks of
larger-than-normal magnitude, which I would assume would be needed to take
down the world's largest gaming platform.

Sounds like someone found an exploit in the Sony hack and figured out it
applied to XBL as well, if you ask me. But I'm 100% not a security specialist
so I wouldn't take my word for it.

------
shalbert
Lizard Squad seems to be just a bunch of attention seeking jerks. Taking down
a system for the sake of gaining Twitter followers and retweets is not cool,
and much less productive than what their potential has to offer

